# Yellow Bottom Leaves w/ Brown Spots! Help



## wudamnman (Jun 25, 2008)

Here is the deal I stated off from seed in jiffy pellets and the plants started out really good. Its about 5 inches tall or so and in its 3rd week of veg. I think I might have over done something or just hadnt done it right. I repotted into 1 part perlite and 2 parts peat moss for good water retention. After about mayge a week I started to see slow growth and discoloration in the leaves. Some leaves are darker green and at the top of the plant the newer developed leaves are a nice normal healty green. I put up some pics so someone could tell me what I need to do to recover so the plant will not die. I have 2 4' floro on 24/7 and about 4'' or less above the top of the plant. I water around 3 times a day and I have a contant fan blowing in the closet to help with the temp and humidy. I didn't go all out as this is my first attempt growing this type of plant. Soon as the plant is ready I will drop it in my own hydroponic setup. I think my plant has a N def in the medium I am using. Maybe a P/K def as well. I need a good solution and something simple to fix this issue. I don't know all the terms here like flushing it out or nutes? Can anyone tell me a good medium mix I could pick up at wal-mart that would give me what I need to get past this issue and get my plants life healthy again? I would think something high in N and possibly using epson salt but then again I dont really know what im supposed to do here what spray the plants leaves with this solution and that would fix it or what? I just need a little advice and some direction please! Look at the pictures and let me know what you think I need to go to get my plant back into the green zone thanks again everyone for your time!


----------



## lyfr (Jun 25, 2008)

i think you got a ph problem JMO.  i would give them ph'ed water, not from tap or set out 24hrs, 1 drop of superthrive per gallon.
flush= water with plain water, 3x the amount of pot size( 3 gal water to flush out 1 gal pot)
nutes= nutrients, plant food, seedling snacks, bud buffet, munchies for your MJ.


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 25, 2008)

I am no expert but this is what I would do...it may not be the right answer but......
I would take off the dead leaves...and give it a little vitamin B.I give vita B every time my plants go into shock or just arent looking very good.I am not sure about flushing when your girls are so small.....I know some one here will give you the answer you need.You will get a lot of different answers which are all going to work haha The people here are great at helping....
good luck and stay safe
hope this helps alittle


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 25, 2008)

what brand peatmoss and perlite? MG peatmoss and perlite have nutes in them. it look hungry to me but im stoned so i might be wrong.


----------



## wudamnman (Jun 25, 2008)

From what i can tell the bottom leaves only have around 1/2' of branch on both sides of the bottom leaves so im really unsure of where to cut it off without hurting the plant. I have read though that its ok to let those leaves die and fall off but i may be wrong! Im only using a 6'' pot for the plant so im unsure of how much water i need to flush it all out and how many time a day or every other day to flush it! Anyone with ideas let me know thx all!



			
				tcooper1 said:
			
		

> I am no expert but this is what I would do...it may not be the right answer but......
> I would take off the dead leaves...and give it a little vitamin B.I give vita B every time my plants go into shock or just arent looking very good.I am not sure about flushing when your girls are so small.....I know some one here will give you the answer you need.You will get a lot of different answers which are all going to work haha The people here are great at helping....
> good luck and stay safe
> hope this helps alittle


----------



## wudamnman (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for asking what i'm using I could use any better ideas for a medium that would be great! Im using 2 parts Schultz Sphagnum Peat Moss and 1 Part Schultz Horticultaral Perlite its all from Wal-mart. I could be missing something or the plant just may need more nutes so no idea there! Let me know what you think about any other simple soil or medium types I could use the would give me a good PH in the soil or something high in N cause from what I was reading an N issue can cause brown spots and yellow leaves!



			
				slowmo77 said:
			
		

> what brand peatmoss and perlite? MG peatmoss and perlite have nutes in them. it look hungry to me but im stoned so i might be wrong.


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 25, 2008)

It looks like something started out wrong, but is correcting itself in your soil.  Maybe the medium you started your plant in was not balanced with the right nutrients. 
You asked about sprays... I use Spray 'n' Grow with the Coco Sticker.  They come together as a pair or will be sitting next to each other in the grow shops.  
But I think your problem is more to do with the intake of nutrients.  When they are little I use a 3-3-3 along with 16-0-0 and B vitamins.  That way it's balanced and not too strong.  But I have a really good soil that I like a lot, so they don't need fed much when they are young.
I don't spray them with anything but a water mist until they a couple inches tall.  Then I hit them with my home made bug sprays :giggle: and nutrient sprays.  Good luck to you.  
Oh, just pick off those bad leaves...  :rofl:  ... and forget about it unless the spots move up the plant!!!  :giggle:

eace:


----------



## wudamnman (Jun 25, 2008)

ok thx i just plucked the bottom set of leaves off so i guess i will have to wait it out for a few days and see if the plant bounces back!



			
				Ettesun said:
			
		

> It looks like something started out wrong, but is correcting itself in your soil. Maybe the medium you started your plant in was not balanced with the right nutrients.
> You asked about sprays... I use Spray 'n' Grow with the Coco Sticker. They come together as a pair or will be sitting next to each other in the grow shops.
> But I think your problem is more to do with the intake of nutrients. When they are little I use a 3-3-3 along with 16-0-0 and B vitamins. That way it's balanced and not too strong. But I have a really good soil that I like a lot, so they don't need fed much when they are young.
> I don't spray them with anything but a water mist until they a couple inches tall. Then I hit them with my home made bug sprays :giggle: and nutrient sprays. Good luck to you.
> ...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 25, 2008)

Ph issue, and dont cut leaves off!


----------



## wudamnman (Jun 27, 2008)

Well I can see I big difference in the health in this plant. I plucked the bottom 2 leaves with the yellow and brown spots. I also added 3 miricle grow plant spikes to it for added nutes. Let me know about the pics and what you all think. Thanks again I will keep everyone posted!










			
				trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Ph issue, and dont cut leaves off!


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 27, 2008)

Way to go...  she looks happier for sure.  :watchplant:
      Do you have B vitamins or Super Thrive?  A gallon of B1 is about 10 dollars vs a quart of Thrive for about 40 I think... can't remember.  But they both do the same thing basically.  Good for babies.  I use Super Thrive all the way through.  Just a few drops a gallon.  For babies I usually put a whole cap full because they love it.  :baby:  She'll green up a bit with some nitrogen.  I'm not sure what a plant spike does, so better check it out yourself so you don't over dose! 
If you can give her a little tiny bit of low dose general vitamins...  I use 3-3-3 on my little guys half strength...  about 1/2 t. per gallon, 1/4 t. 16-0-0 and Thrive and they go crazy... 
 :hairpull:                        :rofl:  
Good luck.  Come see my brand new photos in my journal.  Peace Out.
eace:                        A quick question... How far away is that light?  And is there a fan                   
                                  blowing so she'll feel a little breeze and be stronger...  babies need light 
                                  and a soft breeze...  just wondering...  not trying to be Mother Hen!  
                                  :rofl:


----------



## wudamnman (Jun 27, 2008)

Well I flused it out a few times to start but still no idea where my soil ph is sitting. I have Hydrion papers but need a method to test to soil with them. I only added the plant spikes due to having the extra nutes. I read though that peat moss will lower the ph is soil so I know that has to be an issue now. So im going to repot this plant in miracle grow water retain soil with rocks underneath the the 3 plant spikes for the little extra and that should promt a good spurt in growth for the plant. I want to then drop this in my hydro setup but i need to get the ph right in the water first b4 i switch it up. That was all I did really and in 2 days it turned it around. I don't have the vitamin b or super thrive I dont think its sold here. How do I add the vit b pills to the soil? Or how much would I add? Oh, the light site just at 4 inches about the top of the plant. I do have a 20 inch fan in the closet running 24/7 so the plant is getting the breeze. I also picked up a timer and the light are running 20 on 4 off right now. Im using 2 48 inch floro daylight 40w 6500k but im thinking im going to need to buy another 2 floro lights to spark more light. I also need to add more foil. What is a good humidity to keep and whats the max I need to make sure im good there cause I have the fan running like I said so that should help with that. Thanks again for keeping up with this!



			
				Ettesun said:
			
		

> Way to go... she looks happier for sure. :watchplant:
> Do you have B vitamins or Super Thrive? A gallon of B1 is about 10 dollars vs a quart of Thrive for about 40 I think... can't remember. But they both do the same thing basically. Good for babies. I use Super Thrive all the way through. Just a few drops a gallon. For babies I usually put a whole cap full because they love it. :baby: She'll green up a bit with some nitrogen. I'm not sure what a plant spike does, so better check it out yourself so you don't over dose!
> If you can give her a little tiny bit of low dose general vitamins... I use 3-3-3 on my little guys half strength... about 1/2 t. per gallon, 1/4 t. 16-0-0 and Thrive and they go crazy...
> :hairpull: :rofl:
> ...


----------



## wudamnman (Jun 28, 2008)

Well after plucking the leaves the other day and repotting it mg with plant spikes it looks really good. I also fab'd 2gether my own hydro system so long as the long doesnt get to wet I think it will be ok. Let me know how the plant is looking to you guys. Thanks again!


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 28, 2008)

Can you get the light closer or a brighter light???
That baby is going to stretch and the stem will be thin if there isn't enough light.  But don't burn her!!!  :rofl:  
Can you leave the lights on for 24 hours.  I think she needs more light at this point.  24/7 won't hurt a bit... when she gets stronger you can cut down the light...  that's just what I would do... maybe someone else has different ideas.

Where's HICK????? YOOOO HOOOO HHHIIIIICCCCKKKKK... why don't you I.M. Hick and see what he thinks...?  He's pretty smart, but don't tell him I said that.  :rofl:  It might go to his head!!!  :doh:

eace:


----------

